#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Εισφορές στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ανά μήνα ελεύθερου επαγγελματία

## Xάρης

*Εισφορές ανά μήνα κατά το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2009.*

Ασφαλισμένοςα) μετά το 1993, 
β) άνω πενταετίας, 
γ) Α' κλάση ασφάλισης
δ) με ειδική προσαύξηση1α. 138,67€ : κύρια σύνταξη
1β. 58,24€ : ειδική προσαύξηση
2. 27,73€ : πρόνοια (εφάπαξ)
3. 41,60€ : επικουρική ασφάλιση
4. 44,72€ : κλάδος υγείας τεχνικών (ΚΥΤ)
---------------------------------------
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ανά μήνα 310,96€*

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Εγώ που πληρώνω ειδικό λογαριασμό είμαι κομματάκι παραπάνω!!!

----------


## DirectionLess

Τι πληρώνεις ;!

----------


## Xάρης

Αλέξανδρε και εγώ πληρώνω την ειδική προσαύξηση αν εννοείς αυτό.

"1β. 58,24¤ : ειδική προσαύξηση"

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

B2009 1865.76
A2009 1865.76 (κοκκινο!!!) 
Εδώ πλήρωσα και κάτι έξτρα κοντά στα 350 ευρώ γιατί ξέχασαν να τα γράψουν στην ειδοποίηση!!!
B2008 1895.26
A2008 1930.21
Β2007 865,44
Α2007 991,80
Β2006 1029,84
Α2006 953,76
Β2005 990,54
Α2005 916,98
Β2004 960,60
Α2004 873,36 (κόκκινο)
Ασφαλισμένος από 6/3/2003. Κάθε φορά διαφορετικό νούμερο!!! Μόνο το 2009 πλήρωσα τα ίδια!!!

----------


## Theo

ωπ.....

κάτι δεν πάει καλά....

μαζί ξεκινάμε αλλα σε χάνω....

B2009 1516,32
A2009 1513,32
B2008 1140,86 :EEK!: 
A2008 1140,86 :EEK!:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερά τα ποσά ή εστω να αυξάνονται προοδευτικά?

----------


## Theo

τα κοιτάω τώρα και έχει να κάνει και με τον μήνα ασφάλισης καθώς εμένα στην αλλαγή 5ετίας με πέτυχε με 4 μήνες στα κάτω 5ετίας και 2 μήνες στα πάνω.

Αλλά μετά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε ίδια ?

----------


## Xάρης

Αυξάνονται σταθερά αλλά υπάρχουν και τα αναδρομικά.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Χάρη στα κάτω της 5ετίας γίνεται χαμός στα δικά μου. Ποια αναδρομικά? Οσα ζητούσαν πλήρωνα!!!

----------


## giorgosv

Η ειδική προσαύξηση τελικά έχει κάποιο νόημα?
Καπου άκουσα ότι ήταν τρίκ για να πληρωθούν οι τωρινοί τις συντάξεις..
δεν ειναι τυχαίο που κάποιος (που τυγχάνει να πλησιάζει στην σύνταξη) μας έπρηζε (εμας τους νέους) να πληρώσουμε την ειδική προσαύξηση..
τι λετε?

----------


## majakoulas

Αργά η γρήγορα θα την πληρώσεις, οπότε απέφυγε την όσο μπορείς.

----------


## cv01302

Εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν χειροπιαστές/έγγραφες αποδείξεις (Ούτε στο ΤΕΕ ούτε στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν ακριβώς..) για το τι τυχόν πλεονεκτήματα έχει η ειδική προσαύξηση, περισσότερο φούσκα μου κάνει. Εννοείται ως φρέσκος προτίμησα να την αποφύγω, μιας και η διαφορά θα φαινόταν σε μένα αρκετά.

----------


## Xάρης

Εισφορές ανά μήνα κατά το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2012.

Ασφαλισμένοςα) μετά το 1993, 
β) άνω πενταετίας, 
γ) Α' κλάση ασφάλισης
δ) με ειδική προσαύξηση1α. 138,67€ : κύρια σύνταξη
1β. 83,20€ : ειδική προσαύξηση
2. 27,73€ : πρόνοια (εφάπαξ)
3. 41,60€ : επικουρική ασφάλιση
4. 44,72€ : κλάδος υγείας τεχνικών (ΚΥΤ)
---------------------------------------
*ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ανά μήνα 335,92€*

Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε η μόνη αύξηση σε σχέση με το Β' εξάμηνο του 2009 (βλ. πρώτη ανάρτηση του θέματος), είναι στην ειδική προσαύξηση. Από 58,24€ σε 83,20€. Αύξηση ~43%.

----------

